# String gauge for C standard on a 6 string?



## Vince Caruana (Feb 5, 2017)

Was thinking something definitely along 12-56. Ernie ball offers a 12-56 set but I hear the g is way too heavy. Looking for a tone along the lines of Chimaira and Goatwhore. Using a 25.5 scale, no trem.


----------



## Asphyxia (Feb 5, 2017)

dadario 12-60. They are good for C standard. The Ernie Ball not even slinkies third string feels like a steel cable and sounds worse.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 5, 2017)

D'addario 12-60 still has a plain 3rd which I wouldn't recommend. Think of it like this, if it were a 7 string guitar, that string is only one semitone higher than the 4th string which would be wound for sure. The 2nd string for C standard is G, the usual last plain string.
The 'P' (plated) string by Ernie Ball is_ far _worse for sure but I find plains above 18 or so do begin to get unpleasant. Not unusable but a wound is logical here in my opinion. Very common though, can't argue with that.

That said I don't know of any set offering better tension overall than the 12-60 from big name brands. The 13-62 or 13-56 (same set but with a lighter bottom string, I'd take the 13-62 out of the two) by Daddario are great and do not have a plain third, but are a bit tight for C on the plains. Better for B.

However I recently tried a smaller brand Stringjoy recently that I'd highly recommend
The stock gauges on this are damn perfect if you swap the 3rd for a 24w imo 
https://www.stringjoy.com/guitarstr...uge-electric-guitar-strings-2/?v=79cba1185463


----------



## Asphyxia (Feb 5, 2017)

I had a wound 20 for my third. Didn't like it. It never sounded right to me.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 5, 2017)

I have an Ibanez RGA121 (25.5") in C-standard and Drop Bb. I find the Ernie Ball 12-56 set to be near perfect, for C-Standard especially. However, I swap out the 24p for a 24 w, as the 24p is horrid.


----------



## You (Feb 5, 2017)

I have an Ernie Ball Not Even Slinkies (12-56) and I found the tension to be more than suitable for C Standard.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Feb 6, 2017)

.013---.056 with a wound third.


----------



## rockskate4x (Feb 6, 2017)

.011 / .015 / .019p / .030 / .040 / .052 minimum
.0135 / .018 / .026w / .036 / .048 / .064 maximum
.012 / .016 / .020p / .032 / .044 / .058 is what i personally love, though winspear is exactly right about thick plain strings getting wonky in the way they vibrate. I just don't personally find wound 3rds to be shreddy enough  because heaven forbid i actually have to play a C standard instrument like a baritone  , so that can totally be changed to a wound .022 or .024 and still sit well in that set depending on your preference. There is NO reason anyone should ever use a plain .024


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 6, 2017)

D'addario 12-60 set, but swap the plain 20 for a wound 24


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Feb 6, 2017)

Vince Caruana said:


> Ernie ball offers a 12-56 set but I hear the g is way too heavy.



You can always assemble your own custom set. Most commercial sets are completely unbalanced, with strings at wildy different tensions (I never understood why this), so just go ahead and make your own.


----------



## angl2k (Feb 6, 2017)

Get the Ernie Ball 7 string 10-56 set and throw away the 1st string? That'll make a 13-56 set with wound 26 gauge for the G string.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Feb 6, 2017)

I used to go a bit thinner on the low string, used the heavy GHS boomers (12-52) in my old band and thought the sound was great


----------



## Vince Caruana (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Feb 15, 2017)

D'addario 11-49 are the best I've tried.

Edit: sorry misread I tune drop c


----------



## vilk (Feb 15, 2017)

Daddario jazz lights or jazz mediums, both come with a wound 3rd. 

I use jazz lights for c standard and they work, but they are kinda loose, but then again C standard tuning is traditionally played a little loose. I like to tap and bend chords, which looser tension lends itself well to. If you want it to feel more like normal tension probably the jazz mediums will be best.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 15, 2017)

12 or 13 for high C, a wound third, and a 60 for the low C.


----------

